# Israeli Artillery Ammo Question



## syscom3 (Jul 24, 2006)

In the attached picture, there is ammo piled up for the Howitzer, with three different colors.

What type of ammo is each? I would suspect that Its based on a NATO coloring scheme.


----------



## Aggie08 (Jul 25, 2006)

Not really contributing to the discussion here, but i've seen lots of really cool shots where you can see the shell a few feet out of the barrel after being fired. This is just in the last few weeks too, all from Israeli guns.


----------

